# Brush Trimmer for Tall Users



## BB Sig (Feb 27, 2019)

I've got a Stihl FS90R string trimmer that I've been using with a brush blade sparingly. I'm starting to use the blade more and it's time to step up to a bigger and better equipped trimmer. 

The Stihl trimmer has been reliable but I find it too short. I'm 6' tall and I have to bend over slightly to use it. Looking to get a longer and more powerful trimmer. No brand loyalty!


----------



## sawfun (Mar 3, 2019)

BB Sig said:


> I've got a Stihl FS90R string trimmer that I've been using with a brush blade sparingly. I'm starting to use the blade more and it's time to step up to a bigger and better equipped trimmer.
> 
> The Stihl trimmer has been reliable but I find it too short. I'm 6' tall and I have to bend over slightly to use it. Looking to get a longer and more powerful trimmer. No brand loyalty!


I'm 6' 2" and had no trouble with either my fs94, in the yard, fs250 for brush & blackberries, or the fs550 I had for anything. Vibes on the 250 are the only issue I've had. I always found they fit me well.


----------



## ATH (Mar 4, 2019)

I've got a Husqvarna 555fx. It has a few different mounting options on the harness. There are positions on the back for M, L, and XL. I am 6' and the middle one works great. There are also 2 places to mount the support hook to the harness depending on whether you are cutting grass or trees. They say it should point slightly down for tree clearing and be closer to level for grass clearing...

Maybe yours is not too short if it is pointing slightly down???


----------



## alderman (Mar 15, 2019)

I’m 6’ 4” and have no problem running the Shindaiwa cutters. 
Just adjust the handles up and it works well for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ult1mat3X (Apr 4, 2019)

get a husqvarna extened reach. head tilts both directions and great to use.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jun 14, 2019)

Supposedly you can use the Stihl kombi powerhead and shaft and use a n attachment shaft from another implement with the trimmer gearbox attached get a really long reach. My Stihl dealer is willing to make the swap to outfit one like it. But yes, the fs90r is too damn short but it really comes out when using the blade. I'm too poor at the moment to make the swap.


----------



## vonb (Jun 27, 2019)

I just purchased an Echo SRM-410U which comes with a 10" blade. The shaft length is 60.2" which is 1-2" longer than their string trimmer models. I'm 5'11" and the shaft is really long for me. You might try looking at a lawn shop and seeing which has the longer shafts.


----------

